# emperor 400 problems



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone. i took my filter out to clean and now its not working anymore. it runs, i can hear it but its not pulling water through it. its making the same noise it would make if i pulled the tab in the middle for feeding time. its like a grinding noise. i took it out again and cleaned around the intake making sure nothing had been stuck to the side of the turbine but still no luck. when i plug it in and pour water in it it sounds like it is trying to pull the water up but eventually the water that is poured into the fitler by me drains into the tank and no new water is pulled through. ugh. any suggestions?


thanks!


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah thats pretty much what i kept doing.. over and over. sometimes i would think...oh, its quiet now... its going to work...but after the water calmed down and drained into the tank... the noise would start again. i did this probably 12 to 15 times. ill re-check the seals and dismantle it one more time. i guess i could fill my sink up with water and use that instead of constantly transporting it from the kitchen to my tank and back again. its get heavy not to mention freaking out the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the intake, it might not be in the right place or maybe it has a crack that is letting in air. Slow the flow with the tab until the it starts taking water from in and then increase it.


----------

